
“Google now listing Wikileaks as a 'dangerous' site http://bit.ly/2ajvUmC” - luso_brazilian
https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/756618117875376129
======
jasonvorhe
A site dumping SSINs like they're irrelevant. Well.

------
eplanit
Because of the DNC e-mail dump?

